# vw i4 and the difference between audi based engines?



## bergw (Feb 3, 2007)

I've been researching this for weeks, and all i can find is, at best confusing data. so maybe someone can clear this up for me.
Ok. So not all audi engines are the same as VW (mounts, bolt pattern, etc). 
for example the audi 121 CDI (VW EA831) used in the 924 porsches. this engine appears to be based off the audi 5cyl bolt patterns. which is fine, but i need to make sense of a few things.
Is this an audi 4000 based or audi 5000 based? is there a difference? i know the largest problem is when engines are mounted transverse, but i'm seeing the same motor mounts for audi 4000 5cyls used in dashers and quantum's which mounted the engine longitudal [sp].
the reason i ask this, is because, the 79 AMC gremlin used the above porsche (audi) engine, with a special transmission case (bell housing is a piece of the tranny, not seperate). I'd like to put an I4 in there.
so will i need to create mounts? or can i use the mounts that exist already because it's not transverse. I assume i'll need to have an adapter plate made, which is fine.
I'm just trying to clear up everything i need before i even bother starting, so i can make sure it's worth my time.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: vw i4 and the difference between audi based engines? (bergw)*

The only thing I can answer here is that this engine was never used in the Audi 4000, nor the Fox, which the 4000 replaced (both are called 80 in Europe, B1 and B2 generations).
This engine was primarily used in the Audi 100 C1, and also in the early 100 C2, the 5000. It was pretty much replaced by the 5-cylinder engine.
I also want to ask, mainly because I didnt get it from the other discussion we had, where did you get the "121 CDI" from? I've never heard of this before.


----------



## bergw (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: vw i4 and the difference between audi based engines? (PerL)*

i think i've just been fudgung it, it's CID, common rail injection. Mostly i've found that in literature for AMC, for example the repair manual for the 79 postal jeep which also used the same engine.


----------

